# CWD Texas Important Update on OBEX ONLY TESTING



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, May 02, 2013 

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Texas Important Update on OBEX ONLY TESTING 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-texas.html



kind regards,
terry


----------

